# Getting the Google Play App on HTC



## mariusdarkwolf (Jun 6, 2012)

I got a relative visiting from China
She has a HTC A9188, which has it's own chinese android market called MM

I wanted to download the Viber app for her, so I tried to get it from MM

When I opened up MM, I got a message about a firmware update for the app and prompted me for update. So I click Install, but got a "Installation failed" message.
I think it was trying to connect to the MM server but was denied; maybe because my IP was not a Chinese one or something.


So I thought maybe I can get Google Play to download the Viber app.
I then log on to the Google play website to search for Viber. It said that I need to activate the Google Play App from the phone and download apps from there.

The HTC A9188 doesn't have Google Play, so using some other rerouting method, I manage to get the Google Play apk file (Don't think I can mention how here)
Before I can run the program and start downloading apps, it prompts me to sign in and sync to my Gmail account.

But again, the A9188 doesn't come with anything Google, so there's no Gmail sign-in to sync the account with.


So.... any suggestion from there?


*An update on the Viber app. I manage to get it directly from viber's website, but I'd still like to get access to Google Play, since there's a few apps I want to get for my relative.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you would have to flash a market app to it.however you can try an alternate market.like one mobile market.


----------



## aureatron (Jul 20, 2012)

mariusdarkwolf said:


> I got a relative visiting from China
> She has a HTC A9188, which has it's own chinese android market called MM
> 
> I wanted to download the Viber app for her, so I tried to get it from MM
> ...


Well you cannot get an apk file of Google Play

Get "Blackmart alpha" all apps are available there

Google it.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

You can find the Google Play Store APK all over the net.

Download: Latest Google Play Store v3.7.13

The issue might come in that you have to use something like Root Explorer to push it to the device and give it proper permissions though.


----------

